# Some litters



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I'm really busy with splashed at the moment.. I hope finally to breed tricolours, but first things first 

*Litter 1*

One of my gorgeous Siamese satin girls was bred to my Splashed (who carries satin) male. And there are 2 splashed in the litter. They are Burmese.. But what I don't get is, is that the male is (for what I was told) Cpb splashed. The mother is Siamese so the offspring would be siamese and cpb, so how is it possible that there are burmese in the litter? 
Anyhow this is dad:









And this picture is mom









This was 2 days before giving birth. Her fur is wet because she was sitten underneath the water bottle when I opened the cage..









And the litter in development..

Day 1 (12 May)








Day 5








Day 7








Day 10









*Litter 2*

This next litter is also very exciting!
My silveragouti astrex lady was bred to my satin splashed male. Really looking forward when te colours are coming through. Regarding the colours I expect silvered burmese, normal burmese and, coffee and hopefully also siamese.. And ofcourse hopefully splashed. Regarding the fur I expect Astrex and satin. And there is also a very tiny chance that there also will pop up pieds. But time will tell !!

Dad








Mom









The beebs and their development
Day 2 (20 May)








Day 5 









*Litter 3*

And I also have a really nice litter at the moment from my self Dove female, who is bred with my Argente tan satin male

Day 4 (9 May)








Day 7 








Day 8









Keep you updated


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

- Just spotted this post ....  - are they lovely or what?!
The adults look in beautiful condition ...
Oh those little 'uns look so silky in that last photo.
And it looks like you have some interesting colours coming through in the first litter :thumbuo .... always exciting waiting for the fur to come through ...


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you kelly

And Newbie thanks for the compliments


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww gorgeous photo's! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That argente tan/dove litter look very promising; the rest are interesting as well...some nice meeces you have there!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the first splashed male! and what a sweet face


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I love them! Give me!! :love1


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone..

@Regular: You live to far


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Here's an update on litter 2.. I'm very proud of this litter.. There are alot of satins witch I'm very happy with, but I also got alot males, witch I'm less happy with  
Most of the colours I don't know (yet)..




























Astrex satin male









Astrex male









Astrex satin femlae









Burmese astrex satin male









Satin male









Satin female









Burmees Splashed satin male


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

They are adorable! May i ask why everyone dislikes males so much? Obviously as a breeder i know nothing lol but as a general mouse lover awww they are so sweet!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Well males are harder to sell.. That's why it's a bummer when you have that much males in your litter like I do now..
Its not that I hate males, but hate it that nobody wants them  haha


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

lol i see, i was kinda considering breeding mice as a hobby til i realized id have to cull  im just too weak for that kinda thing! id have boys everywhere!!! (obviously i wont be breeding the two i have at the moment again anyway!)


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Well I first had snakes, and because of that I started breeding mice, so I think that helps in having less problems with it !


----------

